# Tank repair question



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

So I picked up the infamous jtang exploding tank - it was free - and I am going to try to fix it. It didn't leak in the 6 months he used it, but the euro brace fell off and the front panel bowed and then broke. The glass is only 9mm. The tank is 135 gallons, 6' x 18" x 24".

I was wondering four things: is 9mm thick enough? 

What size eurobrace is required (jtang gave this piece away)? 

Should I remove and re-silicone the other 3 panels? Just wondering if the wrong silicone was used or if it hadn't cured enough since it comes off so easily amend cleanly.

The front top trim is missing but I don't see how this can be anything but decorative. Do I need to replace it?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Before trying a DIY job on such a large tank you might want to ask yourself if you are prepared to deal with the consequences of having it burst. It seems like a big job for someone so new to tank repairs.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Really??? I just don't know what else to say to that.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

No offense intended. It just seems like a large project for a novice. If you are determined to try, then go for it.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I think he means the whole tank will need a re seal (you can't bond new and old silicone) so even after replacing the brace you'd still need to cut out alcohol the hell out of it and scape till you think you got it clean and vacuum and wipe and clean and scrape some more until you can re silicone to get a good clean dry seal without any bubbles, hair or left over silicone bits. Then there's water testing. Then all the little things a pack of quality blades, masking tape, glass grab handle things the silicone the time and effort and wear on the finger tips lol it hurts. All should be done in a room temperature room, shop , dining room ect. 

It's just a big project believe me I help a friend do a Hagen 6ft 135 gallon and about to redo an 85 gallon bullit tank just getting supplies and help all lined up. 

Not that it can't be done just to be help you be aware it's not too easy.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I can only speak of my own experience but on my 220 gallon tank I have a 12" wide by 12mm thick brace running from the front to the back glass then I have euro bracing all the way around the tank which is 12mm glass that is 2.5 inches wide.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes no doubt it will not be super easy, not much is. There is a first time for everything and the first time is the hardest. My concern is the tank itself. I know it was purchased from a local bc aquaria member, but nothing else about the workmanship on the original resealing or if it was previously repaired or home built. I was surprised to find that the glass, including the bottom glass, was only 9mm, giving the lowest safety rating. 12mm is the recommended size for a > 3 safety rating on this size of tank, but I read that a lot of tank builders think that is overkill. Anyway, the tank has a plastic rim, so not home built (?) and did hold water for 6 months. The eurobrace was not set in properly. There was no silicone on the glass edge touching the panel, just silicone around the joint. The tank still held up without the brace for about a month. The glass front was bowing out for a while before it broke. So I think it is fixable, but before going to the effort I wanted to find out if anyone thought that the tank was a dud, never built right in the first place. 

I enjoy having a project on the go, like to learn things, and have been successful with a lot of renos like tiling (floors, backsplash, bath & shower stalls), laying flooring, baseboards, casings, roofing, replacing/hanging doors, building shelves, bookcases, simple cabinets, changing faucets, light fixtures, installing new light switches, building a pergola, hanging drywall/taping/mudding, some basic wall framing, etc etc. I don't answer to a strata, I am on a slab (no basement), and I plan to leave the finished tank sitting full of water where it won't cause me a problem for at least a month to make sure it is safe. Thanks for the concern. Perhaps it will not work out, but then again, it just might. You never know until you try.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not do it. 125g of water coming out from a project tank is not pretty. Anyway, tank is cheap. Actually, one of the cheapest equipment for fish keeping. I would buy it new. If you want the lowest price, wait till boxing week at KingEd pet center. It is only 70ish days away.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Fine. You guys are no fun. Looks like the only advice I'll get is not to do it. Thanks to clownloachlover for answering my question though, much appreciated. I'll take it to the dump on the weekend. Unless I decide to use the glass for a custom shrimp tank for Max. That would be fun to build, and smaller. He can help me with it.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

It would make a good terrarium. They can be lots of fun.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Most of the above posters are speaking from personal or second hand experience, and their knowledge is invaluable.

But...

A lot of us learn through hands on trial and error, so I say go for it.
Just remember to take your time and be as methodical as possible.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, but saying something is too difficult or too much work is not exactly sharing knowledge. So I would basically be on my own, sifting through internet stuff for similar builds to try and get my questions answered. I just don't see how it can be so hard to stick one pane of glass back on, and install a small cross piece glass. But apparently it is. Anyway, I'll take their word for it. Obviously they have done it before and don't think it was worth the effort.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a idea...wy not keep the tank an glass and make a smaller tank out of it. 9mm glass is expensive to buy so why not cut it down to a tank that would normally use 9 mm glass...I have no idea what that would be but you have a great supply of glass. Any glass shop would custom cut those pieces you have and then prep the edges for you for assembly. I would imagine you could still make a decent sized tank and you would gain valuable experience putting one together. Just do some research on silicone that is used for tank assembly as it does differ from regular silicone from what I have come across and researched.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Clownloachlover makes a valid suggestion, you could easily make a couple tanks from the glass you have on hand. And there is a great deal of pride that comes with making your own custom tank from cutting the glass on to completion.

Speaking strictly from my personal experience I'll try and answer your original questions

9mm glass is plenty thick enough for tanks up to 180g
eurobracing size - I honestly can't say
Seeing as the whole pane is out, I would recommend redoing the others as well. For uniformity and peace of mind
For a eurobraced tank, the trim is most likely just cosmetic so you should be safe to ditch it and the rest

I'vve rebuilt a number tanks the largest and last of which was 160g about 15 years ago.
- taped off the inside panes for straight silicone lines 
- used tile spacing wedges to create a constant gap between the panes while squeezing short 1/4" beads in between the panes every 10-12"
- Once that silicone had cured I removed the wedges and finished filling the seams
- Lots of bar clamps and time
There are probably easier ways of doing it, but this is what I found worked for me

The hardest part I found with my first rebuild was having patience and trusting that I was doing it right.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, that's fabulous!!! Thank you so much for that information! Great tip on setting the panels with short beads of silicone. That was a concern for me, setting the panels in on my own. I was thinking of making a jig or something to hold it in place while I lined up the next panel. Even though new silicone won't stick to old, it makes sense that the resealing on the inside will prevent leaks.

I am still debating which way to go with this. It is a nice looking size and shaped tank and came with a nice looking, solid wood stand. Max is thinking about a shrimp tank, and wanted one that was wider and shallower than a typical 20 gallon. It would be very educational for Max to design and build a tank, plus the pride and satisfaction of making something useful himself. So we will need to think on it for awhile. 

I really appreciate your advice and answers to my questions. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I found a glass shop in Port Moody, Fairway Glass. They gave me the lowest quote on a replacement panel. Turns out the shop used to do a lot of tank repairs, and they offered to walk me throughout the rebuild step by step! And if I find that I can't do it, they will also put it together for me and reseal. The charge would be $85 an hour, 2 hours for a 135g, as long as I bring in the glass clean and ready to go. They also suggested a silicone remover that Rona sells, so I will try it out. I will definitely check out King Ed's boxing sale for a new 135 gallon, just to see what the price would be, but it doesn't sound like as much fun as rebuilding one.

Going to have to wait for spring to start anyway. I don't think my garage will be warm enough. So I will get the tank apart, and clean the glass.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

To give you an idea, I bought my 125g which is only 2" shorter than a 135g from KingEd at boxing week sale for $229.99 plus tax. Each year pricing is different so this is just an idea. Even say the 135g new is $300.

If you put 2 hours of labor = $170, your time, plus whatever supplies you need, it will come pretty close to that.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I think the smaller tank that doesn't need bracing sounds like a great Idea!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It's a bit old, any news on these plans?


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Three sided tank still in the garage on a nice solid stand. It got too cold, my garage isn't heated. I am still not convinced that I can't do this, or at least that it wouldn't be fun to try. In the spring I am going to finish taking it apart and see if I can get it back together again. With a fourth side thrown in for luck.

I did get the silicone remover, it works great to remove the seal and residue once the main bulk of the silicone is stripped off. Bit trickier getting the glass pieces apart, but then it got cold and I got busy with other stuff. King Ed's didn't seem to have tanks on sale boxing week, that I could see.


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

I say go for it too.

I've only rebuilt a 30g, so I don't have the experience, but I have to say it was really easy to do.
Yes I know that a 100g+ is a completely different beast and will make things much more difficult.
But I like all things DIY, and a lot of the time things just aren't as difficult as they seem, you just need to plan it out.

I have a 120g that needs a rebuild very soon, mine is 12mm.
If I remember I'll try to document and post about it when I get around to it.

Have you heard of Joey Mullen (King of DIY)?
He's got a YouTube channel and website dedicated to diy and the aquarium hobby.
www.diyfishkeepers.com

Here's a few links to his building a glass aquarium, they are smaller tanks though.
How to: Build a glass aquarium
How to: Build an aquarium the easy way

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I have rebuilt a 50 gal tank, a leaker, I picked up on the side of the road at spring cleaning.
Have never siliconed a tank before. But have redone the silicone around the tub a few times in my life. 
Research what silicone is best as the silicone manufactures change their formulas quite frequently.
I went to long and Mcquade, the music people and asked and received the thinest broken guitar string they had at the time. Wrapped this around two pieces of doweling and "cut" the glass panels apart by a sawing motion.
Then lots of scraping with olfa knife blades, until I could not get anymore silicone off. The vaccum cleaner, as stated earlier helps a lot. Then clean with alcohol. Meticulously. Then clean again. The third time I cleaned with acetone. You need a well ventilated room for this. Do not breathe vapours of alcohol nor acetone.
You need a helper to silicone two panels together. I'm sure the utube videos will show all of that.
I left the tank to cure for a week. Then put it outside on a big scrap of 1" styrofoam added water, left it for a week. No leaks.
I think one of the big ideas for success is to silicone as much at one time as is feasible. As mentioned, silicone does not stick to dried silicone.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

A couple of tips i have learned to ease assembily:

have a number of pre cut masking tape pieces ready to secure the corners as you assembe it

being a carpenter I like to cut a 2 X 2 or other lumber with a notch in each end to fit snug over the top edge of the glass. It hanges over the edge of the glass to secure them tightly.


----------

